# Liquid Cialis



## Coop817 (Dec 20, 2012)

How long before sex should liquid cialis be taken, and what would be considered a normal or good dose?


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Dec 20, 2012)

The cool thing about Cialis is its active so long. So dont cut it close. Take it when it convenient to take and i will work for like a day and a half! Id say take at least 45 mins beforehand. 20mg. I am big fan of cem cia.


----------



## MrDxer (Dec 26, 2012)

So whats the dose to be the equivalent of a 20mg tablet?  Never tried liquid CIA before... how many drops? Does it really work?
All new to this-


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Dec 26, 2012)

So it would be like 2/3ml = 20mg. It comes with an oral syringe to measure with. Easy for dialing in dosages too..being liquid.


----------

